# Sky non ti molla mai ...



## lothar57 (5 Ottobre 2011)

da tempo faccio il gatto e il topo con Sky,finita la promozione disdetta,chiamano 10 volte,e l'ultimo giorno all'ultimo minuto cedono loro,perche'contratto il prezzo,in genere sempre a mio favore.
Stavolta il gatto e'stato Sky pero'...aprite bene le orecchie....in tutte le controversie vale la data di spedizione della raccomandata,lo dice il codice civile....per loro vale la data di ricevimento che guarda caso implica che per un'altro mese''devi'' essere abbonato.
E l'hanno scritto nel contratto.....qualche altra testimonianza,o sono l'unico???


----------



## Quibbelqurz (5 Ottobre 2011)

Se è legge non possono stabilire un regolamento diverso.


----------



## lothar57 (6 Ottobre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Se è legge non possono stabilire un regolamento diverso.


non ti dico per ovvi motivi perche' e per come ma vivo in mezzo alla legge.....certo potrei non pagare e fare causa..a Milano....x €29


----------



## UltimoSangre (6 Ottobre 2011)

Mah, è la prima che sento..
magari paga per evitare rogne e noie, però gira la cosa a qualche associazione di consumatori, che loro non aspettano altro.


----------



## Patrizia (6 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> da tempo faccio il gatto e il topo con Sky,finita la promozione disdetta,chiamano 10 volte,e l'ultimo giorno all'ultimo minuto cedono loro,perche'contratto il prezzo,in genere sempre a mio favore.
> Stavolta il gatto e'stato Sky pero'...aprite bene le orecchie....in tutte le controversie vale la data di spedizione della raccomandata,lo dice il codice civile....per loro vale la data di ricevimento che guarda caso implica che per un'altro mese''devi'' essere abbonato.
> E l'hanno scritto nel contratto.....qualche altra testimonianza,o sono l'unico???


 
E' una clausola restrittiva. Vale solo se l'hai firmata a parte.


----------



## lothar57 (6 Ottobre 2011)

Patrizia ha detto:


> E' una clausola restrittiva. Vale solo se l'hai firmata a parte.


Lo so Patrizia vivo in mezzo agli avvocati.....ma il post e'non per polemica o per i 29 eurini,ma per sapere cosa fanno pur di non perderti.
Te ne dico un'altra,prima la disdetta andava bene via fax,la ricevuta e'prova legale,adesso no,solo rr....


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> non ti dico per ovvi motivi perche' e per come ma vivo in mezzo alla legge.....certo potrei non pagare e fare causa..a Milano....x €29


E' una questione di principio


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Lo so Patrizia vivo in mezzo agli avvocati.....ma il post e'non per polemica o per i 29 eurini,ma per sapere cosa fanno pur di non perderti.
> Te ne dico un'altra,prima la disdetta andava bene via fax,la ricevuta e'prova legale,adesso no,solo rr....


Meno male che ora c'è la PEC. Ancora un mesetto e la devono accettare al posto delle RR 

La PEC però serve più che altro per farla in culo nostro. Unico reale vantaggio nostro è che possiamo far impazzire chi ce la vuol mettere nel culo con relativamente pochi mezzi. Questo riguarda soprattutto le aziende piccole e la fantomatica Equitalia, società dedicata a far tornare i conti dello Stato, costi quel che costi.

Mentre prima era una questione di chi aveva il fiato più lungo (loro), ora con la PEC possiamo dichiarare guerra a pari armi, ed essendo loro un mastodontico apparato di spremagrumi, sono di netto svantaggio di fronte a valanghe di Posta Elettronica Certificata. Noi avremo nessun grosso problema rispondere entro 60 giorni, ma loro sì!

L'arma dell'assillato imprenditore da cartelle pazze (e ovviamente ingiustificate) sta nella documentazione di ogni starnuto, mentre loro devono registrare, elaborare, rifutare o accettare le richieste.

La PEC è la migliore invenzione che la pubblica amministrazione abbia mai imposto agli imprenditori! Ma anche ai privati! Mai più code in posta, consegna immediata e certificata, impossibile ripudiare (respingere) la posta. Mai più: "non l'abbiamo ricevuta, allora paghi". E soprattutto: mai più doversi prendere mezza giornata libera per inviarla, spendere soldini a gogo per le varie forme di consegna e impazzire con le RR che non tornano!

Non è stato un bel off topic?


----------



## contepinceton (6 Ottobre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Meno male che ora c'è la PEC. Ancora un mesetto e la devono accettare al posto delle RR
> 
> La PEC però serve più che altro per farla in culo nostro. Unico reale vantaggio nostro è che possiamo far impazzire chi ce la vuol mettere nel culo con relativamente pochi mezzi. Questo riguarda soprattutto le aziende piccole e la fantomatica Equitalia, società dedicata a far tornare i conti dello Stato, costi quel che costi.
> 
> ...


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...


----------



## lothar57 (7 Ottobre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Meno male che ora c'è la PEC. Ancora un mesetto e la devono accettare al posto delle RR
> 
> La PEC però serve più che altro per farla in culo nostro. Unico reale vantaggio nostro è che possiamo far impazzire chi ce la vuol mettere nel culo con relativamente pochi mezzi. Questo riguarda soprattutto le aziende piccole e la fantomatica Equitalia, società dedicata a far tornare i conti dello Stato, costi quel che costi.
> 
> ...



Certo admin e'un ottimo off topic,anche perche'cosa sia la Pec qua'dentro,prima che tu lo spiegassi,sono sicuro lo sapessimo solo io e te.
Ti racconto due amenita'...tanto per ridere.
A giugno A14 Riccione.Termoli,ho il telepass,quando esco non funziona,il deficiente del casello mi chiede dove sono entrato,e penso che sia tutto ok.
20 gg fa'rr recupero crediti soc Autostrade......c'e'un modulo da rimandare via fax,spiego tutto,e attendo...ieri perdendo tempo riesco a telefonare,e'un miracolo!!.
Volevo sapere perche'non avevano risposto...sai cosa mi dicono??
...tutto apposto addebito fatto ma intanto ricevera'un'altro sollecito.....c'e' da piangere.

l'altra perla..Edison..passo con loro il 6.12.11, la prima bolletta,cioe'6 mesi....arriva a luglio,dopo un raccomandata al vetriolo...e infniti fax ed email


----------



## Minerva (7 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Certo admin e'un ottimo off topic,anche* perche'cosa sia la Pec qua'dentro,prima che tu lo spiegassi,sono sicuro lo sapessimo solo io e te.*Ti racconto due amenita'...tanto per ridere.
> A giugno A14 Riccione.Termoli,ho il telepass,quando esco non funziona,il deficiente del casello mi chiede dove sono entrato,e penso che sia tutto ok.
> 20 gg fa'rr recupero crediti soc Autostrade......c'e'un modulo da rimandare via fax,spiego tutto,e attendo...ieri perdendo tempo riesco a telefonare,e'un miracolo!!.
> Volevo sapere perche'non avevano risposto...sai cosa mi dicono??
> ...


lo so anch'io, purtroppo


----------



## contepinceton (7 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Certo admin e'un ottimo off topic,anche perche'cosa sia la Pec qua'dentro,prima che tu lo spiegassi,sono sicuro lo sapessimo solo io e te.
> Ti racconto due amenita'...tanto per ridere.
> A giugno A14 Riccione.Termoli,ho il telepass,quando esco non funziona,il deficiente del casello mi chiede dove sono entrato,e penso che sia tutto ok.
> 20 gg fa'rr recupero crediti soc Autostrade......c'e'un modulo da rimandare via fax,spiego tutto,e attendo...ieri perdendo tempo riesco a telefonare,e'un miracolo!!.
> ...


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...Termoli...ma robe da non credere eh?
Se ti racconto di quella volta del concerto al conservatoro di Campobasso...ti cascano i maroni...
C'è qualcosa che funziona a Termoli? AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------

